# Nikon Coolpix S80



## sjohny84 (Feb 27, 2011)

My Friend Has Purchased Nikon S80 Camera. It has 14.1 Megapixel Camera.And I like this camera. So I want to Buy Nikon Coolpix S80. It is Worth Buying Or Not?


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

What are you looking to do with it. You really didn't say much except that you like it and want to buy it. If you like it, then go buy it. If you are looking for perspective, give us a little more information on what you are going to do with it or some other cameras that you may be considering. We need a little more information to start anywhere for you.


----------

